

Breakdown of the Takedown: Osama’s Last Hour - jaybol
http://namesake.com/blog/2011/05/infographics/a-breakdown-of-the-takedown-osamas-last-hour/

======
jarredlawrence
Great piece, there is a lot of misinformation out there and this really helps
get to the facts!

